# My Marine - Salt Water Tank



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

My tank has been going for quite a while now... but after about 8 months I had a problem with flatworms, a seemingly harmless little thing till they try taking over your tank. When killed (flatworm exit) they leech toxins into the water which unfortunately badly set me back by killing a lot of my fav' additions. The tank has been going through a rejuvenating and recuperating time, and now that ive cleaned it up im very surprised at how stable it is.

Here are some pics of before... I got the camera charging so i'll post up some present pics very soon. 

Tank Pluming being sorted:









Sump









Sump Filled (DSB and LR):









Clown Fish (Percs)









Tina the Yellow Tang:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Maroon Clown:









Manderin:









Cleaner Shrimp and Star Fish:









Evil Weird Hermit Crab:









Normal Hermit:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Misc Pollip:









Xthina (spelling? sommin like that)










Green Star P:









BTA Bubble Tip:









Ricorda (spelling) Mushrooms (two orange and blue):


----------



## peterdubh (Mar 1, 2007)

hey nice tank. we had some Xthina (strange stuff) and it nearly took over the whole tank.


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

very very nice tank set up:no1:


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice tank Chris, looks like you have put alot of work into it: victory: 
keep them pics coming:smile: 


Xenia and Ricordias is how its spelt if you wanted to know Ricordias are also known as Rics,


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Finally some pics t-bo. Looking good. :no1:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

superb fella! I've always wanted a marine tank but they are a little to expensive (and don't really have my own place yet to just leave it in one place)... was majorly into tropical when I was younger, had loads.

When I do get one going it'll have a lion fish in :mf_dribble:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone 



peterdubh said:


> hey nice tank. we had some Xthina (strange stuff) and it nearly took over the whole tank.


Get some Peppermint Shrimp, the proper ones (forget latin name), they pollished any I had in the tank as soon as the Aptisia (argh) was gone


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

cool...bet that cost a bit to setup

i want a nemo


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I wanna Dory! & a big Morrish Idol (is that what they are called?)


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

I had a really bad flatworm problem in my reef tank a while back. Their were so many that some rocks were completely covered to the point that they looked purple. I got a single six-line-wrass and over about 6 months to a year they completely dissapeared. That thing got so fat it could hardly swim. something to think about in the future if it ever happens to you again.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> I wanna Dory! & a big Morrish Idol (is that what they are called?)


 

Morrish Idols are my favourite type of marine fish, but they are rather difficult to keep


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

DaveM said:


> Morrish Idols are my favourite type of marine fish, but they are rather difficult to keep


They grow pretty big as well from what I remember? but thy are very nice looking... would go well with a few nemos and dorys! lol


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

DaveM said:


> Morrish Idols are my favourite type of marine fish, but they are rather difficult to keep


Your ok if you can get them eating,

Hows the tank going Chris? anymore piccys?: victory:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

planning my own reef tank at the moment. I've setup and maintained so many at work now that i've decided i want one myself. just a tang or 2, pair of clowns, nothing special fish wise but i'm planning some awesome coral placements.

your tank looks great. have you got pics of the entire setup?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Penny said:


> Your ok if you can get them eating,
> 
> Hows the tank going Chris? anymore piccys?: victory:


Yeah tanks good.. got some realy nice zoos the other day green and orange.. will post pics soon 



mike515 said:


> planning my own reef tank at the moment. I've setup and maintained so many at work now that i've decided i want one myself. just a tang or 2, pair of clowns, nothing special fish wise but i'm planning some awesome coral placements.
> 
> your tank looks great. have you got pics of the entire setup?


Got a few more pics i'll get some together soon...

Good luck with your tank, keep us updated


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I dunno if im getting it now. I had to buy new wheels for my car yesterday, and im after another dog. Dunno if im gonna have the money now. Unless i can get my boss to do me a deal lol.

But yeah get those pics up


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

t-bo, you had the camel shrimp AKA false peppermint. Camel shrimps eat coral  The real peppermint is _Lysmata Wurdemanii_

Oh yes its _Xenia. _I got some purple fission zoas 3 weeks ago and they're lovely!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

mike, get a lion fish, they cool. Dunno were you live but if its north wales, go too red dragon reps, they have a fihesry with a marine section, if you live near rhyl there are too great marine shops  if not welll then i have no idea


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Pro Mantis said:


> t-bo, you had the camel shrimp AKA false peppermint. Camel shrimps eat coral  The real peppermint is _Lysmata Wurdemanii_
> 
> Oh yes its _Xenia. _I got some purple fission zoas 3 weeks ago and they're lovely!


What makes you say that? I bought them to eat aptisia, so made sure they were the _Wurdemanii... _ they didnt touch any other corals.. guess they just liked _Xenia 
_


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

no i don't live in wales. the only place i'll get fish from is where i work. I know the suppliers are good, i get awesome discount and i can order what i want. I only buy fish from other shops as an impulse (if i see something i like, not the traditional impulse buying of fish like pacu and oscars tend to be)


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice tank :smile:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Thats absolutly fantastic! All those gorgeous animals.
o.0...even the evil little hermit crab. lmao


----------



## rob11 (May 7, 2007)

This Tank looks gr8!

I miss my Dads marine tank! It all went pear-shaped when the hermit crab desided to eat the lion fish, they fell into the clam and all died! sad strange and true! dad gave the other fish to my uncle after that.

:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

good luck with the mandarin!: victory:


----------

